# Babies! Now What?



## Sully43 (Aug 26, 2016)

3 days ago my piranhas blessed us with babies. Wasnt expecting it after 2 yrs. And the day they hatched, my tank started leaking, so had to move everone to a new one. I collected as many as i could and put them in a floating baby box. So far so good. Today we see eyes. Still have yolk bellies but when and what do i feed after?? Any advice?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

I fed fry ground up pellets... made them dust in a food processor.

Your best bet is to siphon them from the parent tank and into a small tank with a sponge filter / covered intake


----------



## uhjkool (Mar 26, 2004)

Its a little more work than ground pellets but you can also start hatching baby brine shrimp. I feed mine bbs but it is a pain in the butt to be hatching them every day. Just search youtube for diy brine shrimp hatcheries.


----------

